# Staatliche Salmoniden Lizenz Norwegen



## Thorbi

Moin moin!
Wo kann man denn jetzt die Lizenz online kaufen? Die alte Seite funzt nicht mehr und bei www.inatur.no finde ich den Link nicht. 
Vielen Dank schon mal für schnelle Hilfe.

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden Lizenz Norwegen*

Stimmt der alte Link den es mal gab führt ins Leere.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber könnte dieser Link der aktuelle sein:

https://www.inatur.no/fiske/51111895e4b039803a95fc40

Ansonsten bekommst Du auch hier noch Infos und über einen Link auch die Möglichkeit die Lizenz auf verschiedene Arten (wohl auch per sms) zu erwerben.

http://www.statskog.no/fiske/Sider/Fiskekort.aspx

Hier gibt es einen Link zumindest auch auf englisch, aber ob der das Gleiche meint?!:

http://fiskeravgift.miljodirektoratet.no/

Die Preise scheinen zumindest unterschiedlich und da kann wohl etwas nicht stimmen.
Da musst Du Dich wohl leider durchwursteln, es sei den jemand aus dem Board hat noch aktuellere Infos.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden Lizenz Norwegen*

http://fiskeravgift.miljodirektoratet.no/

1. Enkeltperson (Einzelperson) 
Enkeltperson over 18 år, for fiske etter laks, sjøørret og sjørøye i vassdrag	NOK 240,00
Also das was du brauchst als Einzelperson die auf Lachs, Meerforellen und Meersaiblinge in Flussläufen/Seen fischen willst.

2. Familie (Familie)
Familie (ektepar/samboere med eventuelle barn mellom 18 og 20 år eller enslige med barn i samme aldersgruppe), for fiske etter laks, sjøørret og sjørøye i vassdrag   NOK 383,00
Also Familie /Ehepaare/Zusammenlebende mit Kindern auch zwischen 18 und 20 jahren oder Einselpersonen mit Kindern in der selben Altersgruppe zum angeln auf Lachs, Meerforellen und Meersaiblinge in Flussläufen/Seen 

Alles nur mit Rute ohne Netze und Festefanganlagen.
Die beiden andere sind für Fischer mit netzen und .... 
Also für Touristen nicht möglich

Gruss Aus Nordland
Ickeforelle


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden Lizenz Norwegen*

Super, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!

Gruß


----------

